# When Is It Time To Turn In Our Driver's License...



## ndynt (Aug 14, 2015)

When I was without a vehicle for several months I realized how isolated and helpless I was without one.  I am dreading the day when I, in good conscience, will have to relinquish my driver's license. 
 How do you all feel about this inevitable loss and when do you all think the appropriate age/time is?  Do you agree with the following link's assessment?

http://www.dmv.org/how-to-guides/senior-driving.php


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 14, 2015)

I would be very unhappy if I couldn't drive. I enjoy driving, especially on the quieter roads where I live.  I could still get around easily as the buses are free for over 60's and trains have a senior rate.  We've been driving a lot more the last few months since we got the new bikes and we drive to different areas, park and go for long cycle rides.  I guess if I wasn't able to drive any more though that I probably wouldn't be going on long bike rides either!

We are wondering what we'll do when we both have hit the 70 - 75 cutoff for being able to rent a car in different countries.  We still have quite a few years to worry about it though.


----------



## Lara (Aug 14, 2015)

Nona, I read your link but got a little chuckle in the "Self Assessment" section with regard to when you think it might be time to relinquish your license. It asked, "Do you stop for pedestrians?" Omgoodness, if you haven't then you certainly won't have time to give yourself a self assessment about it. They'll grab your license instantly at the very least.

My mother, age 90, is a better driver than myself. At least that's what she says hahaha….no really, she IS , and I'm a good driver…at least that's what I say 

Ameriscot, well, when it's time to give up your license just call 
*Morgan Freeman of "Driving Miss Daisy":
*


----------



## ndynt (Aug 14, 2015)

Lara, I would turn in my driver's license if I could have Morgan Freeman as my driver.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 14, 2015)

Lara and Nona, me too!  Love him!  He might be just a bit too old to be driving by that time as I hope to drive another 20 years at least.


----------



## ndynt (Aug 14, 2015)

Actually, I think he is pretty close to my age now.  May have turned in his license already   Oh well Annie, we can just sit a car and listen to him talk/


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 14, 2015)

Morgan Freeman is 78.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 14, 2015)

ndynt said:


> Actually, I think he is pretty close to my age now.  May have turned in his license already   Oh well Annie, we can just sit a car and listen to him talk/



That would be fine!  I'll watch any movie he is in as it can't be bad.


----------



## Linda (Aug 14, 2015)

ndynt said:


> Lara, I would turn in my driver's license if I could have Morgan Freeman as my driver.




I agree Nona.


----------



## Linda (Aug 14, 2015)

It'd probably be easier for an oldster to turn in their driver's license if there weren't so many horrible, unsafe, insane YOUNG drivers out there!


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 14, 2015)

I don’t think it’s about age or an “appropriate time”.

Rather, it’s about a driver’s health/safety and the safety of others (drivers and pedestrians). Eyesight, hearing loss, medication, reflexes, various conditions such as seizures….all these things are factors.

Because of an eye disease (I’ve had 4 eye surgeries thus far) I had to get a daylight only license at age 45. At age 51 I could not even pass the test for a daylight license. Doctors thought they could repair my corneas and retina to get me another daylight only driver’s license, but thus far that’s not the case. There were also a few after-effects of a stroke at age 55. So I had to stop driving and I sold my car. (It was a very sad day.)  But it was either that or drive illegally and with no insurance. I could not take the chance of seriously injuring/killing myself or someone else AND getting arrested and sued. (and...I was never a good driver, anyway. There, I said it.)

Fortunately I’m not isolated at all. I chose where I live partially based on access to public transportation in addition to it being an attractive, safe area, and ease in getting around walking. I also use a transportation service for some things. Also friends and relatives for social trips. Taxis…now and then. Do I miss driving? Sometimes. But I don't miss some of the hassles and expense of having a car.

My mother had medical problems and had to stop driving at age 56. After a spotless driving record, she began to have mobility/reflex issues (had 2 strokes) and one day she hit a fence and my brother got a call from police...mom was disoriented and didn't know where she was. But my father drove (quite well, actually) until he died at age 88. I have several aunts and uncles in their 80s who drive.

OTOH, there are many people driving with no license, suspended licenses, and licenses taken away because of a string of DUIs.) And a lot who have no insurance. Be careful out there!


----------



## Linda (Aug 14, 2015)

I haven't driven in 21 years (although I have a driver's lic, a car and car insurance) because I don't like the narrow roads and cliffs where I live.  I feel isolated.  Maybe someday I'll live where there is public transportation.


----------



## Lara (Aug 14, 2015)

When is it Time to Turn in Our Driver's License? 
Well, keep this in mind:

:drive::drive::drive::drive::drive::drive::drive::drive:
*People say
60 is the new 40**.**
The cop who just 
pulled me over
didn't agree**.
*:drive::drive::drive::drive::drive::drive::drive::drive:*
**
*


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 14, 2015)

^^ :lofl: Lara


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 14, 2015)

My license expires oct 2016.  I'll be 80 and I am as good a driver as the next guy.  Hopefully I'll get to drive till I die.  Of course for the sake of others if I can't safely drive, I'll  quit and have  to use taxis.


----------



## Cookie (Aug 14, 2015)

Canadians have to take a renewal test every 2 years after age 80, with a road test, if deemed necessary. If a driver is medically unfit to drive, his physician is legally required to report him to the Ministry of Transportation.


----------



## grannyjo (Aug 14, 2015)

In the part of Australia,  where I live, you have to have a medical test each year after you turn 75,  then when you turn 80, you have to undergo a driving test each year if you want to renew your drivers licence.

That seems fair enough to me.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 14, 2015)

In the UK a licence is for 10 years and everyone must renew at age 70.  After age 70 it has to be renewed every 3 years.  I didn't see anything on the website about needing a road test. My licence expires at age 69 so I'm not sure if I have to renew again at 70.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 14, 2015)

Linda said:


> I haven't driven in 21 years (although I have a driver's lic, a car and car insurance) because I don't like the narrow roads and cliffs where I live.  I feel isolated.  Maybe someday I'll live where there is public transportation.



Lilnda, no offense meant, but the tiny font you are using is very hard to read.  Would you consider using a larger font so we can all enjoy your posts?


----------



## Linda (Aug 14, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> Lilnda, no offense meant, but the tiny font you are using is very hard to read.  Would you consider using a larger font so we can all enjoy your posts?




I'm sorry Butterfly, I really thought most of my posts were too large (my eyesight is bad) and apparently I overcompensated in trying not to make it too big.  One time on a forum someone told me they had to stand back from their computer because my font was so large.   That was years ago and ever since I've tried to make it more "normal".  I don't know why I made the post you are referring to so small, I can barely read it myself.   Thanks for letting me know.  This font is size 4 which I think is pretty readable.


----------



## chic (Aug 16, 2015)

We have to renew our licenses every 5 years. I hope to keep my license for the rest of my life. Where I live, a car is a necessity. Plus I have a bad knee, plus I live alone, plus I've got a senior parent who does not drive to care for. It all adds up. The DMV can put me through a meatgrinder if they want to but I'm keeping my license. Driving is a privilege I can't live without. I'll do whatever it takes.


----------



## ndynt (Sep 10, 2015)

I hoped to drive the rest of my life also, Chic.  I too live in a rural area, where you cannot even walk to a main road.   Sadly, I had the terrible occurance that I think every senior fears happening.   I lost consciousness and drove into a bldg.  Blessedly I did not hit a person.
 So, of course, I shall have to turn in my license.  And any semblence of independence.


----------



## lb1818 (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## Manatee (Sep 11, 2015)

81 here and we just bought a new-to-us convertible.  Looking forward to enjoying it.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 11, 2015)

ndynt said:


> I hoped to drive the rest of my life also, Chic. I too live in a rural area, where you cannot even walk to a main road. Sadly, I had the terrible occurance that I think every senior fears happening. I lost consciousness and drove into a bldg. Blessedly I did not hit a person.
> So, of course, I shall have to turn in my license. And any semblence of independence.



Something similar happened to my mother when she was in her late 50s (recovering from 2 strokes). She hit a guard rail, and my brother and his wife got a call from the police.


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 11, 2015)

See my Dad is in his 90's and still has a license. Do you remember Mr. Magoo going through the chicken house? Yeah, everytime he drives you just pray it's fast and painless. But then again at 53 my night vision is dicey.


----------



## imp (Sep 11, 2015)

Arizona has all beat, likely, in a different frame. Lifetime D.L. up to age 65, no renewal requirement before then. After 65, I think it's 5-year renewal (not certain), but the ridiculously long lines before at licensing stations, with folks having to take a whole day off work, (sometimes 2!), certainly was helped! 

The people complained bitterly to officials, lifetime (65) was the result. How the lost revenue was covered is another matter!    imp


----------

